# BBC News Coverage



## Rollin (23 July 2012)

I am watching from France and STILL hoping the good old BBC will give a passing mention to the fact that Britain has a great record in Equestrian disciplines with both able and disabled athletes.

Still disappointed but a friend in Washington DC sent me a lovely article from the Washington Post about the three day event.


----------



## Thistle (23 July 2012)

I watched an interview where they were discussing gold medal chances. Equestrianism didn't get a mention.


----------



## teapot (23 July 2012)

The Olympic previews/features - can't remember the name of the actual prog that was going out on Saturdays, did a couple of mentions.


----------



## Doris68 (23 July 2012)

Equestrianism is (allegedly?) an "elite" sport...so that's why it doesn't get much air time!  Although, I thought that Zara's inclusion in the Eventing team would have made a difference - maybe not!  Very disappointing nonetheless.


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (23 July 2012)

Typical BBC. Always irritates me in general when they never mention any equestrian sports, ever. I don't hold out much hope for mentions during the olympics. It's like we don't exist. Does anyone know how many horse owners there are in the UK? When I'm in a suitably foul mood I'll send them a disgruntled email...


----------



## BBH (24 July 2012)

I think the papers have picked up on equestrian sports as I've seen a few big articles with Mary King and Laura Bechtolshemier ???Spelling.

If medals are won they will have to report them even if its just an inclusion in the medals tally feedback slot.


----------



## madeleine1 (24 July 2012)

i have already done a thread on this. im descusted. im a student without a job and have a sport horse, its not an elite sport!! its just a life decision. 

have a good read!!
http://www.bhic.co.uk/downloads/sizescope.pdf
quote:
Economic Value of the equestrian sector: Excluding racing, the total expenditure within the
equestrian industry is approx £4.3 billion pa. This includes direct spend on keeping horses, riding
lessons plus the value of indirect expenditure on associated products by and for rider. These
figures do not include the expenditure in areas such as equestrian events, for which the leading
British three day events alone handle, combined, in excess of £6million in turnover annually. Much
of this expenditure is of taxed income for this leisure activity, but excluding indirect rider
expenditure, paid help, capital expenditure and transportation and the value of riding lessons total
expenditure within this part of the equestrian industry would be around £2.6 billion pa
Employment: There are an estimated 19,000 businesses active in the equestrian sector offering
services to the sector, including riding schools (1800 licences by local authorities), farriers (2400
registered), livery yards and trainers. These businesses provide over 28,000 full time jobs.
Within the equestrian trade (retailers, manufacturers and wholesalers of equestrian supplies) there
are nearly 5000 businesses providing over 20,000 direct full time jobs. A significant proportion of
businesses are rural based. In all, over a quarter of a million people are either directly or indirectly
employed in the equestrian sector.
Land use: Over 500,000 hectares are dedicated to maintaining and producing horses.

theres more money spent per year on equestrianism then there is on sponsership in total for the olympics but look at the bloody coverage they get.


----------



## Kat (24 July 2012)

There might be a mention if we win medals but don't expect more than a mention or that the mention will be accurate. I sent a very grumpy complaint to the BBC years ago when they reported that Leslie Law won a medal in the "showjumping"


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 July 2012)

To play devils advocate her, you do have to consider that with the weather as it has been, if the BBC had been really talking up the equestrian sports and then there was cancellation/amendment to say, the eventing (dont pretend you didnt think it might happen ) it would have had a massively negative impact on equestrian sport.

At least at the moment its lack of inclusion has kept it neutral. Hopefully we'll win some medals and then get the well deserved mentions!


----------



## madeleine1 (24 July 2012)

AprilBlossom said:



			To play devils advocate her, you do have to consider that with the weather as it has been, if the BBC had been really talking up the equestrian sports and then there was cancellation/amendment to say, the eventing (dont pretend you didnt think it might happen ) it would have had a massively negative impact on equestrian sport.

At least at the moment its lack of inclusion has kept it neutral. Hopefully we'll win some medals and then get the well deserved mentions!
		
Click to expand...

doesnt stop the tennis takin over the tv for weeks


----------



## Rollin (24 July 2012)

SaffronWelshCob said:



			Typical BBC. Always irritates me in general when they never mention any equestrian sports, ever. I don't hold out much hope for mentions during the olympics. It's like we don't exist. Does anyone know how many horse owners there are in the UK? When I'm in a suitably foul mood I'll send them a disgruntled email...
		
Click to expand...

I have already sent an email to BBC Sport - perhaps everyone should do so.


----------



## Kat (24 July 2012)

It isn't even just about coverage, the occasional mention of great acheivements would be good. It is pretty inexcuseable that news programmes don't mention things like medals won at the WEG. Is it so hard for a radio news reader to say "and at the WEG team GB won a ....... medal for........" no need for sending a reporter or anything, no risk of cancellation. They manage to bore us with blow by blow accounts of the golf and send a load of reporters. 

I don't expect mainstream news to cover all sports all the time but I do think that in any sport if GB are placed at world championship level it should be mentioned. If mentioning a medal in an obscure sport means a few seconds less to drone on about transfer windows never mind.


----------



## Shutterbug (24 July 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/5125/313442.html

Rowing is a far more elitist sport than equestrianism - and its getting similiar tv coverage - remember there are a lot of sports being covered by the Olympics, 300 events over 26 sports - and they cant possibly give them all as much coverage as they would like


----------



## madeleine1 (24 July 2012)

Hevs said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/5125/313442.html

Rowing is a far more elitist sport than equestrianism - and its getting similiar tv coverage - remember there are a lot of sports being covered by the Olympics, 300 events over 26 sports - and they cant possibly give them all as much coverage as they would like
		
Click to expand...

i realise this and my thread mentioned that fact that bbc had 3 programmes about usain bolt and the two of these programmes could have been about differant sports


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (26 July 2012)

This has irritated me to no end for the past few days! It's seriously ridiculous, equestrianism always seems to be left out, and horses do more for the world than half these sports do! I know they can't cover all sports the way they've done it, but they could at least cover something equestrian, a 2 second clip of acknowledgment would be nice . If you take out half the clips they use that are in fact just the same sport, they would have plenty of space to put something equestrian in. Also they could easily include all the sports if they used all the different ads in the correct way to show them all. It seems to me as well, that the same goes for the paralympics. When I was younger I never really counted or understood that the paralympics counted as the Olympics too, because it always seemed to be kept hush hush. It seems they are also apt at leaving them out.


----------



## Shantara (26 July 2012)

Horses are the only animal allowed in the Olympics, they could do so much about it. They could be doing dramatic videos about it etc.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I9E...ICVA5LEJDs80Dp5g&index=105&feature=plpp_video I find videos like this get even none horsey people all excited!

It's an amazing sport and the only mention I've seen is on the tube in London.


----------



## Maesfen (26 July 2012)

They say they have 24 extra channels for the Olympics so why can't they dedicate one to each sport so that rowing gets a channel, shooting gets a channel, swimming gets one and so on as apart from athletics, are there any sports that have different 'classes' on at the same time as there's only one swimming pool, one velodrome etc; equestrianism gets a channel (and let's face it, that channel would only be in use for a few days so could be diverted somewhere else afterwards/the days no horse stuff is on)  Would that really be that difficult and then all sports fans would be happy, it's not rocket science is it?


----------



## AprilBlossom (26 July 2012)

madeleine1 said:



			doesnt stop the tennis takin over the tv for weeks
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand? What has the threat of eventing being affected by the weather got to do with tennis?


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (26 July 2012)

Nah said:



			Horses are the only animal allowed in the Olympics, they could do so much about it. They could be doing dramatic videos about it etc.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I9E...ICVA5LEJDs80Dp5g&index=105&feature=plpp_video I find videos like this get even none horsey people all excited!

It's an amazing sport and the only mention I've seen is on the tube in London.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously thank you from the bottom of my heart for sharing this video. It's simply amazing, and I can't stop watching it xD!


----------



## tiggs (26 July 2012)

Maesfen said:



			They say they have 24 extra channels for the Olympics so why can't they dedicate one to each sport so that rowing gets a channel, shooting gets a channel, swimming gets one and so on as apart from athletics, are there any sports that have different 'classes' on at the same time as there's only one swimming pool, one velodrome etc; equestrianism gets a channel (and let's face it, that channel would only be in use for a few days so could be diverted somewhere else afterwards/the days no horse stuff is on)  Would that really be that difficult and then all sports fans would be happy, it's not rocket science is it?
		
Click to expand...

All the sports are being shown live on these 24 channels,so all equestrian will be shown. The channel numbers do change but eventing dressage is on Saturday and Sunday and XC on Monday.


----------



## Maesfen (26 July 2012)

tiggs said:



			All the sports are being shown live on these 24 channels,so all equestrian will be shown. The channel numbers do change but eventing dressage is on Saturday and Sunday and XC on Monday.
		
Click to expand...

According to this there is no eventing dressage being shown. http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7627/313442.html


----------



## tiggs (27 July 2012)

It is on my sky guide as I have set it up to record, I think H&H are only showing Freeview coverage. It will also be online


----------



## Mince Pie (27 July 2012)

AprilBlossom said:



			I don't understand? What has the threat of eventing being affected by the weather got to do with tennis? 

Click to expand...

Well tennis gets rained off a lot too!


----------



## Kat (27 July 2012)

Well according to radio 2 just now the first week of the Olympics is all about swimming  just because there is no athletics on. So the Olympics is about just two sports then?


----------



## Maesfen (27 July 2012)

tiggs said:



			It is on my sky guide as I have set it up to record, I think H&H are only showing Freeview coverage. It will also be online
		
Click to expand...

Aah, some of us unlucky ones don't have Sky and when BBC says it has made extra channels available you assume it's also for us poor ones too not just an exclusive club because the BBC is on every basic TV so they should be available for all.  
Sorry if that sounds like sour grapes but it is (and not aimed at you personally, lol!) and I think most people assumed that BBC channels means just that, open for all but obviously not.


----------



## bex1984 (27 July 2012)

They've interviewed Pippa Funnel on BBC Breakfast this morning...not a great interview on the part of the interviewer who said "of course, Zara Phillips is what everyone is interested in". Yep, that's the only reason the BBC think people might watch the equestrian sports.


----------



## barbaraNcolin (27 July 2012)

bex1984 said:



			"of course, Zara Phillips is what everyone is interested in".
		
Click to expand...

Well, I for one, aren't watching because of royalty. I'll be watching for the ones I think should have been in the team in the first place!


----------



## Custard Cream (27 July 2012)

Sky channel 455 (BBC Olympic 6) is showing day 1 of eventing dressage starting at 9.55am tomorrow.


----------



## Tillypup (27 July 2012)

Kat said:



			Well according to radio 2 just now the first week of the Olympics is all about swimming  just because there is no athletics on. So the Olympics is about just two sports then?
		
Click to expand...


To be fair he did then reel off a great long list of sports that were starting tomorrow, including Eventing!!


----------



## Kat (27 July 2012)

Tillypup said:



			To be fair he did then reel off a great long list of sports that were starting tomorrow, including Eventing!!
		
Click to expand...

I posted before he did that. 

It is a pretty irritating comment anyway, really belittles all the other sports.


----------



## Maesfen (27 July 2012)

Custard Cream said:



			Sky channel 455 (BBC Olympic 6) is showing day 1 of eventing dressage starting at 9.55am tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, have now ticked all the Olympic channels in the hope that they do work on Freeview.  Do hope so else OH's life won't be worth living for the next week!


----------

